# UK television in Algarve



## julianj

Hello there,

After living in southern Portugal for the last ten years my mother in law as of this week found that she could no longer watch BBC or ITV on her satellite receiver. I think she says she can only get Sky News.
I understand that there has been a change over of satellites for BBC channels. 
Can anyone offer me any advice on how she can go about once again getting BBC and ITV channels? Is it a case of readjusting the dish or buying new equipment?
(She doesn't have an internet connection).

Many thanks,

Julian


----------



## canoeman

She'll *need an internet connection* unless Sky continue to transmit on a European beam which is not known for certain yet but it looks like no for Algarve, if they do then she'll need a Sky box and contract organized and paid for in UK


----------



## Vilamouragolf

*Tv*

I was advised by a member of stall in Worten that people have been buying Apple TV boxes which cost €109. Can anyone who has got on let me know if it works. Our friends on cable are ok but we use a dish. 
Thank


----------



## canoeman

Same answer to use any of these "boxes" you need an internet connection many options available that don't reguire Apple computers to actually use, most make a connection via internet and might or might not require a VPN 

This one has been recently posted as an option XBMC Android TV Box Fully Loaded Dual Core Free Sports Films XXX Kids Channels | eBay


----------



## baldilocks

BE VERY CAREFUL - there are a lot of rip-off merchants about. If one has an internet connection and PC of course, Filmon (FILMON TV FREE LIVE TV MOVIES AND SOCIAL TELEVISION) will give all the UK channels plus a number of other international stations (CBS, CBS Drama, etc) all for* free *(some of the rip-off merchants use this and charge) -as I said 'be very careful'.

Currently there is a thread on the Spain forum which you may well find of use:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/156045-cable-sat-tv-vpns.html


----------



## julianj

Thanks for your replies. Just so I'm clear, the only way to receive BBC & ITV TV (without Internet) in the Algarve is via sky?


----------



## canoeman

Afraid it looks increasingly as if the answer is* no*, the latest information from skymadrid Latest Astra 2E news and potential loss of BBC & ITV satellite channels in Southern Spain and Portugal. says
" Subscriptions
Subscribing to Sky will not bring back the lost BBC channels after they move to Astra 2F. They are broadcast from the same satellite. They appear in the Sky guide but are free and subscription- free. All BBC channels, on both the Freesat and Sky platforms, will be moved to Astra 2F and Astra 2E in February 2014."

This site presents genuine unbiased information and worth reading

Suggest you look at the internet options for your mother


----------



## baldilocks

This is the one I ordered last night. It appears that you do not need a computer just to be able access a wfi point.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/EXPAT-BRI...ternet_TV_Media_Streamers&hash=item2ecc926cf1
Ordering through ebay can be difficult because e-bay create difficulties re sending to Spain Portugal and...

If you PM me I can give you the seller's phone number and he can send you a PayPal invoice


----------



## julianj

Thanks for the advice. Looks like I better get internet installed and then I shall check out these boxes. Quite impressive.

Has anyone had any experience with the intelsat907? I saw a company on the internet who say they can set you up with it to receive lots of uk channels.

Thanks,

Julian


----------



## baldilocks

You can also try this on your PC:
Camposat.Tv It may take a little while to set itself up but you can get something like 29 channels. Picture quality depends on where you are and your internet provider


----------



## canoeman

That's a satellite rather than a receiving box isn't it?? the one baldilocks has just posted is about the cheapest and easiest way to go.


----------



## julianj

*Broadband connection*

Thanks for all the advice, it's been really helpful. So it would seem the internet is the way to go...which leads me to my next question. How much is a monthly broadband connection in Portugal (ballpark figure)? Can anyone recommend any providers?

Thanks,


Julian


----------



## baldilocks

canoeman said:


> That's a satellite rather than a receiving box isn't it?? the one baldilocks has just posted is about the cheapest and easiest way to go.


camposat, like Filmon is free unless you want HD and you don't even have to buy a set top box.

Beware of Resellers who will sell you a set-top box (for as much as €194) and another €24 per month on top of that for something you can buy on e-bay for just £65 with no monthly payment.


----------



## canoeman

Ballpark figure difficult, internet connection for your mother depends on her address and what is available to her at that address not everything is.
The best is fibre optic might or might not be available suppliers Meo, Zon, Vodafone ideally they want you take TV, Internet, phone packages 70€ but they all do internet + phone packages 45€pm
Traditional ADSL supplier PT 35-40€ pm
Wireless you don't want mobile dongle because there are download limits, which you'd quickly exceed watching TV so speed would be throttled, the fixed "dongle" + phone packages are by WoW, Vodafone & TMN appo 30-35€ pm


----------



## julianj

Thanks for all your help. My mother in law is now getting broadband installed so I'm now on the hunt for a good IPTV box. Can anyone recommend one ( preferably without subscription if that's possible)?

Thanks,

Julian


----------



## canoeman

The one Baldilocks posted on ebay is excellent and wouldn't reguire a subscription if she used say Filmon for UK TV, but for other services she will need a UK IP address and the better ones like network uk are appox £5-7 pm, lots of free ones available but you get or don't get what you pay for


----------



## travelling-man

I don't know anything about this IPTV lark but a quick Google suggests I've either got something wrong or it's a very good deal.....~

Am I right in thinking you buy the IPTV box from ebay or amazon, hook it up to your internet connection & TV and then get Brit TV without having to pay a service charge?

If that is correct, how do I find out what stations are available please?


----------



## travelling-man

Bugwap said:


> If that is correct, how do I find out what stations are available please?


Hi,

If you click on my picture & look at the website associated with it all your questions will be answered.

I could post a link but I think I may get shouted at 


David[/QUOTE]

Thanks David..... but all I get when I do that is a profile...... perhaps you could PM me the link please?


----------



## travelling-man

Ah.... got it. Thanks!


----------



## IanW

Have a look at SmartDNS from Overplay

I am using it and I can view any UK or USA TV on my computer 

I then use an HDMI cable to connect to the TV.

of course you can watch on the computer, if you can't connect it to your TV.

Allows me to download and use the BBC iPlayer as well


----------



## IanW

Agree Optimus on either 3G or 4G works fine - mine is actually 3G and I have no issues.

Saw on Christmas Day that we downloaded 25GB of data!!! Mind you my children were with me and this was not including any TV - so they are certainly not limited for data even on 3G.


----------



## IanW

Ought to add that the TV boxes are a bit hit and miss.

I am using one as well, and it is a bit of a pain to use.

But if you can be patient it is okay - but do not expect wonderful quality.

Watching BBC iPlayer via a computer is by far the best quality via Overplay

We only have one HDMI on the TV, so got a splitter from Box and this allows both the laptop and the set-top box to connect easily.


----------



## IanW

I have a wireless keyboard - still a bit poor IMHO.


----------



## maidentales

If you have an all in one TV (we use a make called Gordon), that you can download Android Apps onto, you can download this App (you need the internet to get it play):

Watch Live TV channels from around the world. | Live TV | TVOPEDIA

You are also likely to be able to download Android Apps onto iphones, buy an adaptor to plug it into your HD TV, such as we use Netflix through the Iphone (again, you need an internet connection - wifi or Ethernet).

iPhone iPad Mini or Air with 8-Pin Lightning to HDMI TV or Projector Cable 2m | eBay

It needs some research on this depending on what system(s) you are using although Google Chrome seems to overcome a lot of problems.

Having said this, we can't get Netflix on our Ubuntu OS on the all in one but we can use it through the Apple Iphone. It needs trial and error and checking of compatibility issues.


----------



## Janina k

Hello

Fred tried this after seeing it on another forum. Live.camposat.tv what you get is all the UK channels that are on filmon. If you hover over any of the channels icons it tells you at the bottom of the screen what is on live and also what is on next.

The difference from the display on filmon is you get all the chnnels displayed to use straight away, simple.

Krystyna


----------



## IanW

Try tvguide.co.uk app on android - this also shows filmon, but without the adverts etc. but with a guide


----------



## baldilocks

Janina k said:


> Hello
> 
> Fred tried this after seeing it on another forum. Live.camposat.tv what you get is all the UK channels that are on filmon. If you hover over any of the channels icons it tells you at the bottom of the screen what is on live and also what is on next.
> 
> The difference from the display on filmon is you get all the chnnels displayed to use straight away, simple.
> 
> Krystyna


The other major difference between Camposat and Filmon is that Camposat only gives you UK TV whereas Filmon gives you other countries including a fair number from the US.


----------



## siobhanwf

tvopedia is not worth a mention! Very very limited.


----------



## Bugwap

Agreed, seems like a lot of meddling about to me :yo:


----------



## canoeman

WoW I believe is designated as a *fixed* wireless router not as a dongle which is why no data limits before throttling although there is a fair use clause tucked away, I've not had any problems with download limits but did with Kanguru + phone which had a dongle.


----------



## Bugwap

canoeman said:


> WoW I believe is designated as a *fixed* wireless router not as a dongle which is why no data limits before throttling although there is a fair use clause tucked away, I've not had any problems with download limits but did with Kanguru + phone which had a dongle.


Most of the mobile telcos now do an unlimited flavour of 3 & 4G.

I would be interested to hear peoples experiences of actual speeds attained on 4G in the Algarve as they are peddled anywhere from 20 - 100Mbps.

So do a speed test & let me know? :thumb:


David


----------



## canoeman

Dongles max download before throttling are regulated by ANACOM, also most of telcom industry in Portugal is being put under pressure to be truthful about what they describe as "unlimited traffic"


----------



## Bugwap

Unlimited traffic and 'fair use' especially, as a concept, has been much touted & misunderstood since they invented it.


----------



## julianj

Hello there,

So I have bought my mother in law an android tv box which I am quite impressed with so far. Can anyone tell me, can I access camposat.tv in Portugal and watch uk channels without a VPN?

Many thanks,

Julian


----------



## canoeman

Only if you access sites like Film On, Camposat that stream TV for the time being, I find that I'm having increasing problems, Film On says i have an adblocker working which is disabled maybe to force me onto the pay service? and Camposat opens but won't load?

If you want Iplayer etc you need a VPN


----------



## Bugwap

There will increasingly be issues with filmon streams in the coming months as their infrastructure buckles under the strain of all the new adopters.

You may find Camposat streams hidden away in the depths of Navi X in XBMC, it just takes some finding.

The challenge with older users or those that are not technically minded is simplifying how to access the content on Android boxes

With yearly VPN contracts @ £25, why anyone would still be struggling with Filmon is beyond me?

David


----------



## canoeman

Maybe because VPN's also have issues think really that with demise of satellite option for a lot of Portugal that more than 1 approach needed as a solution


----------



## Bugwap

In Spain maybe, where there are issues with the quality, affordability & availability of decent internet access.

In the Algarve we are lucky to have plenty of access to a variety of offerings, with (alleged) unlimited bundling.

IPTV is the future.


----------



## siobhanwf

With our satellite internet access through Tooway Direct we have no need for aVPN as our IP address is UK (BISCESTER) 

We can even manage to watch Sky Go


----------



## Janina k

Hello

I can only speak for both Fred and myself. Fred has Link.camposat.tv running now and he says that it is working perfect on his Ubuntu desktop. I to have ubuntu and i am also having no problems on my laptop.

My brother is coming over to install Xbmc because he says that we can get HULU and NETFLIX becuase i love some of the programs that we area long time behind like Person of Interest it will be worth it if we can get to see that the UK is a series behind.

Krystyna


----------



## siobhanwf

You might find it worthwhile to have a browse at a Spanish forum members information website Sky TV Spain. UK TV Spain. Freesat TV Spain. Sky TV Installers. Satellite TV Installers Costa Blanca. Costa Blanca Satellite TV. Satellite Dish. Set Top Boxes. Digiboxes. UKTV Spain. British TV in Spain. Internet TV. British TV Spain. IPTV Spain. Exp


----------



## Bugwap

Thank you :high5:


----------



## julianj

Bugwap said:


> In the Algarve we are lucky to have plenty of access to a variety of offerings, with (alleged) unlimited bundling.


Really? There are so many providers of VPN, any reccomendations for the Algarve?

Julian


----------



## dstump

Just thought I’d throw in something no one has mentioned. By simply downloading and installing MEDIA HINT, which is a plug-in extension, to either your Chrome browser or Firefox browser you unlock BBC iPlayer, ITV Player, 4OD, etc., etc. No need for VPN! 

*IT WILL NOT WORK WITH IE. *

The great advantages are you can watch either the live transmissions (same as Filmon, et al.) plus any available 'catch up' programs ie. last night’s MOTD, or Call the Midwife or last week’s edition of Panorama. 

It takes all of 30 seconds to install, it costs nothing and no need for set top boxes or VPN (which can slow down the streaming). 

Also if you are watching the catch up stuff, like last night's MOTD and you want to pop out to make a cup of tea, just pause the program and restart it when you've brewed your cuppa rosie. 

Chrome
https://mediahint.com/

Firefox
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/media-hint/

Once loaded, restart your browser, go to BBC iPlayer or ITV Player or wherever, click on the program, hey presto you are watch the show. 

Try it, it works for us and it may save you a whole bunch of money.


----------



## travelling-man

dstump

Thanks very much for that. It works a treat on my laptop! 

Do you know if I can do the same on my Samsung tablet?


----------



## dstump

TM, glad you like it, it’s so simple and although I don’t use them it enables access to Netflix, HULU, Pandora and other location blocked content, it’s a case of fiddle about and see or search Google/YouTube for options. 

As for working on Samsung, I understand some geeky types have it working on Android, but unless you are a ‘hacker grade’ technogeek, I would counsel caution, because the phone needs to be ‘rooted’, which if you don’t know what you are doing you could ‘brick’ the smartphone. This Media Hint thread may shed some light.

https://www.facebook.com/MediaHintApp/posts/132202253609819

What is Rooting, and What are the Benefits of Rooting my Android Phone?

Rooting Your Android - Should You Root Android?

I’m not at the ‘hacker grade’ mark, so I stick with the laptop and connect to TV via HDMI cable, or on the wifi with the smart TV.


----------



## petersk

Hello all,

After reading this topic I got a bit confused... 

I moved to the Algarve some years ago, but, since December, I was abroad for professional reasons. Now I came back and my UK channels were gone (BBC, ITV...). Is there any simple way to get them back??


----------



## petersk

By the way, many thanks if you can help me!


----------



## canoeman

Basically if you want mainstream UK TV BBC, ITV etc then you now need to use the internet for your source where there are many options.

Via traditional dish & receiver mainly by using a Sky box you'll be able to get majority of Sky UK broadcast minus BBC, ITV, E's, 4's, 5's


----------



## petersk

Hi canoeman,

Many thanks for your help!

Well, I would be satisfied at least with some BBCs... But those internet options are they free? And how could I see those channels in my TV?

Again, thanks for you time!


----------



## travelling-man

filmon.com is free and the you connect your laptop to your TV with an HDML cable. 

You should note HDML cables come in high speed & normal versions and the high speed one will give you fewer hang ups....... the hang ups obviously also depends on the speed of your connection & laptop though. 

You should get BBC 1, 2, 3 & 4 plus a fair number of other Brit & other channels.


----------



## canoeman

As TM says, there are currently a couple of options like Filmon, personally I prefer an Android box for access rather than laptop, I think you also need some backup with a VPN service like Mediahint so you access UK TV via a UK IP address. Look back a page or so

There are numerous court cases against companies like Filmon to stop them re-broadcasting programs so probably a matter of time


----------

